# Hybricon’s Arctic Whisper electric bus demonstrates Ultrafast Charging (Updated)



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

Hybricon’s Arctic Whisper electric bus demonstrates Ultrafast Charging (Updated) ... Newswire >


----------

